# Factory Service Manual: NONE OF THE GIVEN LINKS WORK :proof inside thread:



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

for the b14 of course

Ok none of the links given in the numerous searches I've tried are working...here are all the links I've tried

Also yahoo (which is what I use) doesn't like big files...so email isn't a good option.


tried: 
the sticky

result:
The sticky needs to be changed because that site no longer works either. Why do we have a sticky with a dead link? It has been dead for a while now too.

tried:
searching for fsm in files-upload.com

result:
could not find it. Also they misspell things on their site...bad form. I tried to register...get an error message...not a good site!



*FROM THE THREADS*

from thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/140464-workshop-manual-needed-nissan-sentra-1-a.html

tried:
rapid share

result
rapid share only lets you download ONE file for free so this site is completely useless!
I have used rapid share to download the fsm and I only got half of it...and I can no longer use rapid share to DL...


from thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/138250-fsm.html

tried:


king21 said:


> (1 link)


result:
dead link


from thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-...-share-full-service-manual-2.html#post1209049

tried:


contreras said:


> (1st link of 3)


result:
dead link


tried:


IanH said:


> (2 links)



result:
first link not typed in thread incorrectly...link does not work...I tried adding "manual", "_manual", and " manual" but no success.

second link just doesn't work


tried:


contreras said:


> (2nd and 3rd links)


These are only for a 200sx...I need the one for the 96 sentra...since I am only using the fsm for the engine this will sufice
RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting


ALSO needed...7z extractor from
7z extractor from their site

result:
didn't work

7z extractor downloaded successfully...200sx fsm takes forever.
7z said the file was bad...file would not extract
forced the extraction regardless of error...and...of course still didn't work


tried:


phatG20 said:


> "It is on PhatG20"


result:
It was not on the site the first time I looked...and now that site is down. 
When I looked on the site before it was down it was not very easy to find anything...I looked on the side column as instructed but didn't see it.
I only tried once and since so I figured I'd try again...but...the site is down.




Conclusion:

rapid share allows one download...no good...the ONE download I got was only half the fsm.
none of the other links work.
email is not a good option.
either 7z isn't working or the files themselves are bad...I assume the files.
Why not use winzip instead? It is better known and more reliable...easier to use also.

Anyone else got a solution?


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

I would rather not...but I will outsource for this.
A google search has yielded only one hope so far
PDFTown.com
seems promising...it uses rapid share though..grrrr

I used the password pdftown.com so I have to wait 1.2 minutes

I will post results once it has downloaded...takes a long time and I have a very fast internet connection.


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

What do you mean it's not on PhatG20?

PhatG20 - Sentra


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^^ beat me to it.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

That site was down when I checked it, as I stated in my post. 



> I only tried once and since so I figured I'd try again...but...the site is down.


As stated I figured I didn't look good enough but when I went to look again the site was down.

I appreciate the direct link...however that is a .rar file...so not sure how that is going to work...downloading anyway to see.

Any way the site I also listed worked well


Point still is...someone needs to update the sticky or delete it as it no longer works.


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

phatg20.net is up, rar is like zip. just goto WinRAR archiver, a powerful tool to process RAR and ZIP files and get the appropriate decompressor for your OS..


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

phatg20 said:


> phatg20.net is up, rar is like zip. just goto WinRAR archiver, a powerful tool to process RAR and ZIP files and get the appropriate decompressor for your OS..


awesome...thanks for that link as well!


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Someone does really need to clean up that sticky and get rid of the dead links.


----------

